# Mr StevieB - moving to Almería



## StevieB (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi, My wife and I are moving to Almeria region in early 2015, just wondering what work if any is available for experienced copier / printer engineer. Dont have to work but it would be handy to get equivelent of National Insurance .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Hi, My wife and I are moving to Almeria region in early 2015, just wondering what work if any is available for experienced copier / printer engineer. Dont have to work but it would be handy to get equivelent of National Insurance .


:welcome:

I have no idea if there is that kind of work available in that area - but if you don't _have to_ work then that shouldn't be a problem!


have a look at the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html thread - there's lots of info there about the red tape of moving here


whereabouts in Almería?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Steve. As a part-time inhabitant of Mojacar Playa Costa Almeria, I think I can reliably inform you that you have little or no chance of acquiring work. 

But, you don't need it anyway, so come to Costa Almeria and enjoy the warm temperatures.


----------



## StevieB (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. I dont know exactly where my wife and I will finally decide on in Almeria, there are so many things to take into consideration. For instance we are aware that several areas have been badly affected by flooding in recent years like Mojacar Playa, palomaris and even inland ie Turre. I think we will be more likely to buy a property slightly inland rather than on the coast but each has it's merits. Luckily we can stay with my uncle while we find the right place. Any advice on areas to avoid would be welcome, we recently came across a site titled My Neighbours from Hell, regarding some unfortunate situation on Huerto Nueva, Los Gallardos which we dont want to land in the middle of for example.


----------

